# Travis Kalanick to depart Uber’s board of directors



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

PUBLISHED TUE, DEC 24 20199:04 AM EST

Travis Kalanick, the former CEO of Uber, is leaving the company's board of directors effective Dec. 31.
Kalanick was ousted from Uber in 2017, but he still remained on the company's board.

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/24/travis-kalanick-to-depart-uber-board-of-directors.html
https://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-co-founder-travis-kalanick-to-depart-companys-board-11577196747
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/24/21036471/travis-kalanick-leaving-uber-board-of-directors


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

bye.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I wouldn’t think Travis and philanthropic belong in the same sentence.


----------



## Somalipirate (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

You have admire this guy on some level. Hes a modern day killer. He killed it and is closing the door. I mean he's a ******bag but most people who aquire this sort of wealth usually are.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

I thought he would invest ALL his money in self-driving cars (already here), the next HUGE thing.

They are coming, and they'll change the entire transportation as we know it making trillions of dollars, so why cloud kitchens?

"_I think it starts with understanding that the world is going to go self-driving and autonomous. What I know is that I can't be wrong. Right? I have to make sure that I'm ready when it's ready or that I'm making it ready. So, I have to be tied for first at the least. _" he said in 2016.

https://www.businessinsider.com/tra...n-self-driving-cars-future-driver-jobs-2016-8
Is he the master of flip-flopping, or what? No self-driving cars bright future anymore?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> I thought he would invest ALL his money in self-driving cars (already here), the next HUGE thing.
> 
> They are coming, and they'll change the entire transportation as we know it making trillions of dollars, so why cloud kitchens?
> 
> ...


He knows SDCs are a joke.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

First sign of a dying company?

Let's see what 2020 has in store for them.


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

for sure the leader rat jumps ship 

means the sink is shipping 

bugs and rats are smart


----------



## soontobeautomated (Apr 4, 2017)

Travis might be gone, but his toxic legacy surely still lives on.

A companies culture takes many years to change.


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

rigor will change it


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

GreatOrchid said:


> rigor will change it


As in the company undergoing rigor mortis? Yes, that certainly will change The Technology Company.


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

and it will be a smarter company not 

company is only for the cash grab

never a long term outlook right drioving cars technology company

and their go bank people are real nice bank too not

they are all the lowest of all companys 

they hang with those kinds of companys

what kinda company fires people before christmas 

a shyt company lyft


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

lets take a moment and think about this company and this man. he was never in it for the friendships or the late night hug sessions,he was in it for the pure capitalism. and from that perspective he gets an A+. it takes some talent to not only pull this off but to match the idea with VC money,that is no small task,it only looks easy because he made it look that way. all you need is to be able to sleep at night knowing you arent in it for anything else but the money. of course many of the drivers hate him and his draconian methods thats how this race to the bottom was designed from the word GO! ill be willing to bet that with the exception of a very few people that you would trade places with him in a nano-second.....as far as a succesful capitalist...this guy is an fing beast....43 years old and worth 2.5 to 3 billion? lol...where do i sign up?


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

it coulda been 10 billion or more 

incredible selfish 

cut down on the end result ompous:


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

The Entomologist said:


> First sign of a dying company?


Not necessarily. Col. Sanders and Chef Boyardee are long gone from their companies, their products and ideas live on.

My guess is that the idea of ride sharing is viable, and will continue. But the value that Wall Street attached to it was way out of kilter.

Uber as a company may or may not live on, but the Uber brand and the Uber app will, probably to be bought at a deep discount to current prices by Amazon or Apple or perhaps a motor car manufacturer.



GreatOrchid said:


> it coulda been 10 billion or more
> 
> incredible selfish
> 
> cut down on the end result ompous:


Mr. Kalanick probably watched Cramer on TV who advised him that bears and bulls both get fat, but hogs gets slaughtered.

He had a nice gain and cashed in.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

5☆OG said:


> You have admire this guy on some level. Hes a modern day killer. He killed it and is closing the door. I mean he's a @@@@@@bag but most people who aquire this sort of wealth usually are.


And I'm just some tool complaining in an airport waiting lot. BY CHOICE❗ That's the cold, hard truth. He co-founded a billion dollar company after a recent failure ($10-$100M company)


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> And I'm just some tool complaining in an airport waiting lot. BY CHOICE❗ That's the cold, hard truth.


Agreed&#128077;


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Not necessarily. Col. Sanders and Chef Boyardee are long gone from their companies, their products and ideas live on.
> 
> My guess is that the idea of ride sharing is viable, and will continue. But the value that Wall Street attached to it was way out of kilter.


The technology (the app) is here to stay. The business model (ridesharing) is going to disappear, Hopefully they kill off independent contractor status. It's a truly awful way to live when your being exploited.

Uber/lyft?

They on the other hand are stupid over valued and may be so far in the hole with lawsuits that their net worth/market cap is vastly exceeded by the judgement against them.

Their back tax bill could be so much above and beyond what they are worth that they arn't worth saving.

I predict the future of the industry to be Google taxi, an open source taxi dispatch app that connects you to local licensed cab companies/ licensed owner operators wherever you happen to be.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> I wouldn't think Travis and philanthropic belong in the same sentence.


Putting Pole Dancers though college.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> ,he was in it for the pure capitalism. and from that perspective he gets an A+.


So creating a company that never made profits, that is still struggling after almost 3 years under different (still clueless) leadership to stop the gargantuan losses, is _pure capitalism_?

Hahahahaha....

Then here you have Mother Theresa speaking to Jesus


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> PUBLISHED TUE, DEC 24 20199:04 AM EST
> 
> Travis Kalanick, the former CEO of Uber, is leaving the company's board of directors effective Dec. 31.
> Kalanick was ousted from Uber in 2017, but he still remained on the company's board.
> ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> PUBLISHED TUE, DEC 24 20199:04 AM EST
> 
> Travis Kalanick, the former CEO of Uber, is leaving the company's board of directors effective Dec. 31.
> Kalanick was ousted from Uber in 2017, but he still remained on the company's board.
> ...


Perhaps
He does not agree with the " Direction" of tge company.

Good Luck " Fearless Leader " !


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> PUBLISHED TUE, DEC 24 20199:04 AM EST
> 
> Travis Kalanick, the former CEO of Uber, is leaving the company's board of directors effective Dec. 31.
> Kalanick was ousted from Uber in 2017, but he still remained on the company's board.
> ...


People of low integrity cash in while drivers get screwed ...HOW is that news?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> So creating a company that never made profits, that is still struggling after almost 3 years under different (still clueless) leadership to stop the gargantuan losses, is _pure capitalism_?
> 
> Hahahahaha....
> 
> ...


" BORN AGAIN " !

( are you Sure that is Not "Mary of Bethany " ? )



everythingsuber said:


> Putting Pole Dancers though college.


Beats paying Taxes !


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> So creating a company that never made profits, that is still struggling after almost 3 years under different (still clueless) leadership to stop the gargantuan losses, is _pure capitalism_?
> 
> Hahahahaha....
> 
> ...


Such a hater...why dont you focus that clever comment on building something of your own. You think hes the first person to do what he did? Grow up


----------



## majxl (Jan 6, 2017)

It seems that by selling 90% of his holdings in Uber and exiting the board in such short time, Travis, the founder of Uber is indicating that the ride share market crash is coming.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> Such a hater...why dont you focus that clever comment on building something of your own. You think hes the first person to do what he did? Grow up


You should have paid attention all these years you probably went to Chuck E.Cheese instead of your local school. Still, Chuck E. your idol and superhero, is way better than Kalanick. In a very deeply capitalist way.










Hater of what?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

GreatOrchid said:


> for sure the leader rat jumps ship
> 
> means the sink is shipping
> 
> bugs and rats are smart


TK isn't the leader. Dara is now.

And Uber's stock had gone UP in price since TK started selling. Investors are happy he has less clout with the company.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> You should have paid attention all these years you probably went to Chuck E.Cheese instead of your local school. Still, Chuck E. your idol and superhero, is way better than Kalanick. In a very deeply capitalist way.
> 
> View attachment 392773
> 
> ...


We should install Slot Machines in pur Cars & sell tokens & CrappyPizza ?

If a singing Rat can do it . . .


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

5☆OG said:


> You have admire this guy on some level. Hes a modern day killer. He killed it and is closing the door. I mean he's a @@@@@@bag but most people who aquire this sort of wealth usually are.


When I read the replies on here, I kinda get how TK was able to pull it off. People on here need to separate their feelings from earning an income.

Put your damn feelings aside and get paid. Maybe you won't have to drive uber when you are 60 years old.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> lets take a moment and think about this company and this man. he was never in it for the friendships or the late night hug sessions,he was in it for the pure capitalism. and from that perspective he gets an A+. it takes some talent to not only pull this off but to match the idea with VC money,that is no small task,it only looks easy because he made it look that way. all you need is to be able to sleep at night knowing you arent in it for anything else but the money. of course many of the drivers hate him and his draconian methods thats how this race to the bottom was designed from the word GO! ill be willing to bet that with the exception of a very few people that you would trade places with him in a nano-second.....as far as a succesful capitalist...this guy is an fing beast....43 years old and worth 2.5 to 3 billion? lol...where do i sign up?


_A *sockpuppet* is an online identity used for purposes of deception. The term, a reference to the manipulation of a simple hand puppet made from a sock, originally referred to a false identity assumed by a member of an Internet community who spoke to, or about, themselves while pretending to be another person. The term now includes other misleading uses of online identities, such as* those created to praise, defend or support a person* or organization, to manipulate public opinion, *or to circumvent a suspension or ban from a website*. A significant difference between the use of a pseudonym and the creation of a sockpuppet is that the sockpuppet poses as an independent third-party unaffiliated with the main account operator. *Sockpuppets are unwelcome in many online communities and forums. - *_https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sockpuppet_(Internet)
Please, tell your Uber string-pulling idiotic bosses how the drivers (yeah the drivers), have a better understanding of this business than their entire corporate moronic cockroaches (never made a single U.S. dollar in profits). Would ya? Have a Happy AB5 New Year! ('cause the 2019 IPO "small fortune" for the delusional shareholder-employee put the entire corporation on Prozac, Cymbalta, and Abilify)

And you can call this realism, not hate.


----------



## IBTLT (Dec 21, 2019)

majxl said:


> It seems that by selling 90% of his holdings in Uber and exiting the board in such short time, Travis, the founder of Uber is indicating that the ride share market crash is coming.


Never. pax are now used to apps. Travis just wants to stick it to Uber.


----------



## SpartanJKM (May 31, 2015)

Departing Uber in ‘style’!


----------

